# Urdu: خیر ھو آپ کی۔ ستاره تيمركره



## ayed

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​I wish I spoke your language..​ 
Yesterday, I was driving on a highway spotted the following single line painted on the backdoor of a small vehicle.It reads:​ 
*خير هو آبكي***ستاره تيمركره*
Notice that there are three dots beneath the ب ..​ 
So, out of curiosity, I asked to know what the poetic line says..​ 
شكراً كثيراً​ 
Ayed​ 
​


----------



## arashgh1987

It's incoherent , I think you didn't read it well.


----------



## searcher123

I think this is Urdo or Pashto, not Persian. Have not any meaning for me too.


----------



## Maggŭs

ayed said:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> I wish I spoke your language..​
> Yesterday, I was driving on a highway spotted the following single line painted on the backdoor of a small vehicle.It reads:​
> *خير هو آبكي***ستاره تيمركره*
> Notice that there are three dots beneath the ب ..​
> So, out of curiosity, I asked to know what the poetic line says..​
> شكراً كثيراً​
> Ayed​
> ​


 
Was the language Persian?
Anyway, the second part looks like: &#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607; &#1578;&#1610;&#1605; &#1603;&#1585;&#1607; : the star of the Korean team. 

That sound is &#1662;, and is non-existent in classical Arabic.

Farsi : &#1662;&#1585;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;
Arabic : &#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604;


----------



## turkcurious

Nice to see you in Persian forum, ayed.
It does not seem Farsi. It might be Urdu or you have read it incorrectly.
PS You say that you saw it in the street . Did you see it in Iran? 
Any way, we should wait for Urdu speakers.
Are you there Fayla?
Panjabigator??


----------



## panjabigator

It doesn't look like Urdu to me.  I can't rule out Pashto, as it does use dots beneath the terminal ye (unlike Persian and Urdu).  

My Pashto is next to nothing - Belligerent Pacifist, care to help


----------



## ayed

Thank you all very much..
The line is written on the backdoor of a light truck driven by either a Pakistani or Afghani labor right here in Saudi Arabia..


----------



## turkcurious

Hello again
It is not persain,  I suppose.
Maybe he has tried to write something in Arabic???


----------



## turkcurious

ayed,
I just can tell , in Farsi, ستاره is " النجم" (star) in English
"خیر" in Farsi ( kheir) means goodness, benefaction, wellness.
Otherwhile the whole sentence seems gibberish for a Farsi reader.
PS more accurate letters or context is welcomed.


----------



## ayed

What I can tell more is this:
That there are _three dots_ beneath the" ب" in the word " آبكي"
Thank you for the help.


----------



## turkcurious

Still not understandable.


----------



## arashgh1987

Those dots make ب to پ , like *p*ublic , but آپكي doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## panjabigator

Hmm, now I really wonder if this is Pashto.

*خير هو آبكي***ستاره تيمركره*

خیر refers to happiness or goodness (source)
ھو is yes
ستارہ certainly resembles star in Pashto, but I wonder if it might be ستړی which is used in colloquial Pashto greetings: (ستړی مہ شی means "don't be tired").

Just speculation.


----------



## BP.

These are two unrelated phrases in Urdu, much like those written on the rear of a vehicle. The first is خیر ہو آپ کی- _wellbeing for you_. The other is somewhat unclear, but I'm guessing it is _sitaara e timargarah_-ستارہِ تیمرگرہ, referring to the vehicle by the name 'star of Timargarah'. Timargarah is the largest town in Dir.

FYI: take a look at the 4th couplet here!


----------



## panjabigator

Haha, I thought about the first part being Urdu for a second, but I guess I allowed my budding Pashto to interfere with the obvious.  And then of course, how does one make sense of the first line with the second? But bumper stickers often make little sense.  Thanks for clearing this one up!


----------



## ayed

Thank you all for your help and comments..Clear now


----------

